# معنى كلمة نيروز



## ramzy1913 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة://


معنى كلمة نيروز


لفظة نيروز من الكلمة القبطية (ني - يارؤو) = الأنهار، وذلك لأن ذاك الوقت من العام هو ميعاد أكتمال موسم فيضان النيل سبب الحياة في مصر.. ولما دخل اليونانيين مصر أضافوا حرف السي للأعراب كعادتهم (مثل أنطوني وأنطونيوس ) فأصبحت نيروس فظنها العرب نيروز الفارسية..
ولأرتباط النيروز بالنيل أبدلوا الراء بالام فصارت نيلوس ومنها أشتق العرب لفظة النيل العربية..
أما عن النيروز الفارسية فتعني اليوم الجديد (ني = جديد , روز= يوم ) وهو عيد الربيع عند
الفرس ومنه جاء الخلط من العرب.
ويقول الأنبا لوكاس المتنيح أسقف منفلوط: أن النيروز أختصار (نيارو أزمورووؤو) وهو قرار شعري أيتها لي للخالق لمباركة الأنهار
لاحظ كلمة أزمو التي نستخدمها في التسابيح القبطية مثل الهوس الثالث وتعني سبحوا وباركوا). وعوضا عن كتابة القرار كامل بنصه أختصروا إلي كلمة واحدة (مثل صلعم في العربية) توضع فوقها خط لتوحي للقاريء بتكميل الجملة (مثل كلمة أبشويس القبطية) وأصبحت نياروس ومعناه الكامل عيد مباركة ألأنهار..
أما توت أول شهور السنة القبطية فمشتق من الأله تحوت أله المعرفة وهوحكيم مصري عاش أيام الفرعون مينا الأول وهو مخترع الكتابة ومقسم الزمن.. وقد أختار بداية السنة المصرية مع موسم الفيضان لأنه وجد نجمة الشعري اليمينية تبرق في السماء بوضوح في هذا الوقت من العام.. مما يعني أن السنة القبطية، سنة نجمية وليس شمسية مما يجعلها أكثر دقة من الشمسية التي أحتاجت للتعديل الغرغوري وبالتالي لم تتأثر بهذا التعديل وذلك لأن الشمس تكبر الارض بمليون وثلث مليون مرة والشعري اليمينية تكبر الشمس بـ200مرة، مما يعني أنها أكبر من الأرض بـ260 مليون مرة مما يحعل السنة النجمية أدق عند المقارنة بالشمسية.. 

ومع عصر دقلديانوس أحتفظ المصريين
بمواقيت وشهور سنينهم التي يعتمد الفلاح عليها في الزراعة مع تغيير عداد السنين وتصفيره لجعله السنة الأولي لحكم دقلديانوس =282 ميلادية = 1 قبطية = 4525 توتية (فرعونية)، ومن هنا أرتبط النيروز بعيد الشهداء.. حيث كان في تلك الأيام البعيدة يخرج المسيحيين في هذا التوقيت إلي الأماكن التي دفنوا فيها أجساد الشهداء مخبئة ليذكروهم. وقد أحتفظ الأقباط بهذه العادة حتي أيامنا فيما يسمونه بالطلعة.. أن عيد النيروز هو أقدم عيد لأقدم أمة..

شهور السنة القبطية :
1 توت 2- بابه 3- هاتور 4- كيهك 5- طوبة
6 أمشير 7- برمهات 8- برمودة 9- بشنس
10 بؤونة 11- أبيب 12-
مسري 13- النسئ

+ كل شهو من الشهور الاثني عشر الأولى يتكون من 30 يوماً .
+ الشهر الأخير " الصغير " شهر النسئ يتكون من خمسة أيام فى السنة القبطية العادية , وبالتالي تكوان جملة أيام السنة القبطية العادية 365 يوماً .
+ وشهر النسيء يتكون من ستة أيام فى السنة القبطية الكبيسة , وبالتالي تكون جملة أيام السنة القبطية الكبيسة 366 يوماً 
+ وعلى هذا تكون السنة القبطية عبارة عن 365 يوماً وست ساعات كاملة .

معانى الشهور القبطية
توت : مشتق من الإله تحوت إله العلم والمعرفة .
بابه : مشتق من هابي إله النيل , " بي تب دت " إلهالزرع .
هاتور : مشتق من هانور " أثور" إله الحب والجمال .
كيهك : مأخوذ من كاهاكا " عجل أبيس المقدس " إله الخير
طوبة : مخصص للإله أمسو إله الطبيعة
أمشير : مأخوذ من إله الزوابع والعواصف .
برمهات : مأخوذ من مونت إله الحرب والنيران
برمودة : مشتق من رنو إله الرياح أو إله الموت .
بشنس : مخصص للإله خونسو إله القمر .
بؤونة : " باؤنى " مشتق من إله المعادن .
أبيب : مشتق من أبيب إله الفرح .
مسري : مشتق من مس را إله 
النسئ : الشهر الصغير ومعناه " التأخير


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااا جداااا

للموضوع الرائع جداا

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## ramzy1913 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى العزيز النهيسى الرب يباركك


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ليك اخي رامزي علي هذا  الطرح 

دمت بكل الود والاحترام ​


----------



## ramzy1913 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى رومانى الرب يباركك


----------

